# Golf R Intercooler on 2.0t CC



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Hey fellas, 

Is anyone running this? I've heard from the GTI guys that this upgrade is pretty beneficial, especially when tuned. 

I'd like to buy an intercooler soon and the Golf R route sounds reasonable to me! 

- OEM

- Inexpensive

- More gains over stock CC intercooler

Does anyone have any input on this? My ideal route would be a Neuspeed FMIC, but I honestly cant justify paying $799 for an intercooler.


Thanks in advance! :beer:

Niko


----------



## jcoleman_11 (Feb 15, 2012)

Subbed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjlowe (Oct 13, 2011)

I read that the S3 intercooler is a good upgrade. Honestly it's probably the same intercooler.


Sent from my computer machine


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey Niko .. ditto man .. yes the R intercoolers are a much better/updated internal design, allowing for higher efficiency with better undisturbed flow direction - better than the old oem all-aluminum s3, which are still better than stock - and plastic end tanks, make it a tad lighter than the s3 .. i have to replace my radiator core support, so i picked up a used R intercooler for a buck and half to swap out while at it .. good luck!

fyi ... vag intercooler application .. 

Mk V GTI - 1K0 145 803 S (TFSI & TSI all markets)
Mk VI GTI - 1K0 145 803 S (US) 1K0 145 803 AK (ROW - 210hp)
Mk VI R - 1K0 145 803 AK (ROW)
Audi S3 - prior to MY 2010 1K0 145 803 P, MY 2010 built before 4/19/2010 1K0 145 803 AK, after 4/19/2010 1K0 145 803 BE (revised AK)
Audi TT-S - prior to MY 2010 1K0 145 803 P, MY2010-11 1K0 145 803 AK, MY 2012 1K0 145 803 BE (revised AK)

golf r vs gti intercooler


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

gnarlynikoCC said:


> Hey fellas,
> 
> Is anyone running this? I've heard from the GTI guys that this upgrade is pretty beneficial, especially when tuned.
> 
> ...



Just do the Math - the R's Cooler has to Deal with a lot more ..
I still like the S3 Cooler - as I would Port the Tank Openings . .

It's all about Mass of New Cooler End Tanks and How Smooth the Transition is ..


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!

I'm liking what I hear so far, it just reassured my thoughts on it.

Ill probably pick up from a Golf R owner from golfmk6.com soon!

R owners are always parting out their goodies.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

I guess the real question is "what do Golf R owners get when they get rid of the OEM Inter Cooler?"


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^Anything bigger...SPM, EuroJet, APR, Unitronic, etc (since they have a bigger turbo than your K03)


Fitment....
Golf R intercooler does/will fit....you just have to trim/pry off the metal ring off the OEM intercooler hoses & then clamp it onto the Golf R/S3 intercooler though, since they have different inlets


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Dan,

So from what you're describing, in order to fit this I need to remove the silver ring that connects to the inlets.

This is because the inlet sizing is different on the stock CC vs the Golf R intercooler, right?

If I understood that correctly, that makes complete sense. 

I'm assuming from your photos, you have the R intercooler installed. How do you like it?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

NO it has different connections (inlet/outlet) on it is the reason, and then you clamp the hose down

Golf R:

















OEM:

















I like it...fitment is 100% since it's OEM


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

Ahh, I see now.

Thanks for the help dan. 

I should be picking one up soon, ill be posting up on how it went too!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Good deal right here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7816505-BNIB-Golf-R-S3-Intercooler-for-mk5-mk6


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good deal right here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7816505-BNIB-Golf-R-S3-Intercooler-for-mk5-mk6


Now I would have bought that had I saw the post! But tonight I picked up an excellent used Golf R IC for $150.00.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

WILLCCU said:


> Now I would have bought that had I saw the post! But tonight I picked up an excellent used Golf R IC for $150.00.


dang.....$150????


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

WILLCCU nice man! that's exactly what I'm going to do soon! 

R owners are always letting go of these pretty cheap.

My pops bought one for his GTI for a $100 and it had like 20k~ miles on it or so.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

He upgraded to APR IC. I asked "how much better was that $1000 unit" and his reply was "I'm not sure I can tell a difference". 

I see that somebody offers a FMIC that ties into your OEM sandwiched IC. I'm assuming that's a bit overkill for all but the most serious builds? It was $890.00. I assume for a K03 street tune that may be too much pressure drop?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

I wonder if these intercoolers this company sells can custom fit (brackets for bolt-ons) onto the car... :laugh:

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/front-mount-intercooler/heat-exchanger-p-207.html

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/front-mount-intercooler/front-mount-intercooler-p-201.html


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

mango_springroll said:


> I wonder if these intercoolers this company sells can custom fit (brackets for bolt-ons) onto the car... :laugh:
> 
> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/front-mount-intercooler/heat-exchanger-p-207.html
> 
> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/front-mount-intercooler/front-mount-intercooler-p-201.html



Sketchhhhhhh haha! 

Check this out. 

http://www.armmotorsports.com/MK6-Front-Mount-Intercooler-p/mk6-fmic.htm

Ive already contacted them, application does not fit the CC models because brackets are different.

Looks identical to neuspeed


----------



## erock84 (May 31, 2013)

I just ordered it for my cc like you said identical to nuespeed


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Good deal right here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7816505-BNIB-Golf-R-S3-Intercooler-for-mk5-mk6


Will this bolt right up or does this need a modification as well?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

unctucker said:


> Will this bolt right up or does this need a modification as well?


hey .. yep, it bolts right up - just do what Dan said with the hoses for perfect fitment .. 270 shipped is a good price since new from ecs is 350 plus shipping! ... good luck!

1K0145803BP Fits the Following Vehicles
Model	Submodel	Engine
TT MKII	TTS All
Beetle	All 2.0T
CC All 2.0T
Golf R	All All
Golf VI	All 2.0T
Jetta V	All 2.0T
Jetta VI	All 2.0T
Jetta VI	All GLI
Passat B6	All 2.0T


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

erock84 said:


> I just ordered it for my cc like you said identical to nuespeed


Nice! You might have to mess around with the mounting brackets. 

That FMIC is designed with brackets for the GTI/R's. CC's are a little different from what neuspeed was describing.

If you can figure out a way to mount it, cheers man:beer: Cant wait to see how this goes!


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Will the MK7 2.0 fit in the CC without to much trouble? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Will the MK7 2.0 fit in the CC without to much trouble?


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


>


Hey, Just asking......lol

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Hey, Just asking......lol


Buy coilovers instead


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Buy coilovers instead


Yeah, was not looking into hearing from you after I made that post.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> He upgraded to APR IC. I asked "how much better was that $1000 unit" and his reply was "I'm not sure I can tell a difference".
> 
> I see that somebody offers a FMIC that ties into your OEM sandwiched IC. I'm assuming that's a bit overkill for all but the most serious builds? It was $890.00. I assume for a K03 street tune that may be too much pressure drop?


Can anybody answer this? May have a lead on a Forge FMIC and there are pipes that Forge sells which will tie the two IC's together. Just seems like there would be too much pressure drop to me.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

I just spoke to Darryl @ HPA and he agreed with me. I'm passing on the offer.


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> I just spoke to Darryl @ HPA and he agreed with me. I'm passing on the offer.


Yea man I'm not too sure either. What intercooler are you going to run since you aren't going to with the Forge?


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Golf R


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Installed the $150.00 used Golf R intercooler this weekend along with the HPA dog-bone red mount. Intercooler had a heat rejecting coating applied ($50. Kind of a light titanium color to the entire unit; tanks and core). Fenders, grill, core support removed for access. 1.5 hours labor. 
I am VERY happy with this mod. I have HPA down-pipe & mid-pipe and APR Carbonio Stage II intake and now Golf R Intercooler. It was a bolt-on with no modifications required other than the intercooler hose clamp modification shown here by snobrdrdan (thank you!)
At first, didn't feel like much as I left the shop. Then I noticed there was a few hundred more RPM available. 6500 RPM before and now 6700-6800 RPM. Took it out after dark and much cooler outside (I'm in Arizona) and I was impressed...especially on a multiple gear down-shift. You notice the turbo seems to spool up even faster and the boost seems to stay on full much longer. 
I'm going to get back to the drag-strip and see what these bolt-ons do for MPH. I have another thread on that and it will be an interesting comparison. 
I wish I had a boost gauge before and after. It would be interesting to see what is going on there. 
Next will be HPA ECU upgrade. They are working on that for me.


----------



## gnarlynikoCC (May 8, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> Installed the $150.00 used Golf R intercooler this weekend along with the HPA dog-bone red mount. Intercooler had a heat rejecting coating applied ($50. Kind of a light titanium color to the entire unit; tanks and core). Fenders, grill, core support removed for access. 1.5 hours labor.
> I am VERY happy with this mod. I have HPA down-pipe & mid-pipe and APR Carbonio Stage II intake and now Golf R Intercooler. It was a bolt-on with no modifications required other than the intercooler hose clamp modification shown here by snobrdrdan (thank you!)
> At first, didn't feel like much as I left the shop. Then I noticed there was a few hundred more RPM available. 6500 RPM before and now 6700-6800 RPM. Took it out after dark and much cooler outside (I'm in Arizona) and I was impressed...especially on a multiple gear down-shift. You notice the turbo seems to spool up even faster and the boost seems to stay on full much longer.
> I'm going to get back to the drag-strip and see what these bolt-ons do for MPH. I have another thread on that and it will be an interesting comparison.
> ...


Awesome man! Happy to hear it worked out well for you. I cant wait for mine


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Did you use a normal hose clamp to attach it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

I texted him and all he said was "VW spring worm".


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Lol. Nuff said 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

unctucker said:


> Did you use a normal hose clamp to attach it?


N-105-189-01 (x2 of them)

IMG_6574 by Dan W, on Flickr


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks. ....I work grave yard as well.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Took it to the drag strip last night with the Golf R IC addition. Mixed bag of results so nothing concrete to reveal. Problem A) It was 96* all day. I was there at night (7:30 PM to 10:30 PM) and it was cooler, but not anything to brag about. I'm guessing 80*? Problem B) I can't launch this thing worth a crap on the OEM Conti all-season radials! I tried traction control activated; it just bogs the engine big time. I feather the clutch off the line with TC off; I can get a decent launch (sometimes) but I've had that "hanging RPM" situation kill a few passes. In other words, you do a drag style speed shift without letting off the gas and it will stay at 7000 RPM and won't come down with clutch either engaged or disengaged. So to save the clutch, you abort the pass. 
I had one good pass where I got a good launch and missed 3rd gear. AAAGH! 
My best MPH last night was 92.58 compared to a cooler night with the standard IC best of 92.42 MPH. Comparing two runs last night using the 1/8 mile MPH (before 3rd gear), I could SPECULATE I was on my way to a 95 MPH run. That would be considerably better than 92.4 MPH. But I hate the "coulda, woulda, shoulda" game so I have to leave it with a hotter night produced a slight MPH gain with the Golf R IC. 
I also have installed the HPA red mount. I'm not sure if that aided, made worse or no change on the traction. If nothing, it sure helps with the shifter. 
Next time I go out, I will just drag it with shifts like you would do on the street. Maybe I'm being a little aggressive. I would still like a consistent MPH before I ad the HPA ECU upgrade. 
Some other day I would like to try some stickier tires.


----------



## AJ_CC (Jan 10, 2015)

I wonder how the forge twintercooler would work with a golf r oem replacement...



http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Forge-Front-Mount-Twintercooler-Intercooler-Kit-VW-Passat-CC.html


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

Let us know!


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

AJ_CC said:


> I wonder how the forge twintercooler would work with a golf r oem replacement...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Forge-Front-Mount-Twintercooler-Intercooler-Kit-VW-Passat-CC.html






Your Kidding Right - the Entire Area of Inter_cooler is to slow down the Air movement but for only Tenths of a second .
It Must also have Mass and Nice Flowing End Tanks .

Thirdly it must be able to do all this without Inducing too Much Lag or PSI Drop Off - Due to Flow Restrictions ..


If You have a Hybrid Frankenstein Turbo and Stage III - with Twin Clutch and Snow Meth Injection , Cast Down Pipe , Injectors etc.
It's might be just a Bit Much ..

Most are Running stage 1 or stage 2 - Not Necessary . . Over Kill and Probably Induce Turbo Lag .. Unless Your Tracking the Car @ 5500 - 6600 rpm for 1- hrs.


----------



## EngTech1 (Nov 30, 2008)

gnarlynikocc said:


> sketchhhhhhh haha!
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...



not a fan of 90 degree turns - turbo piping ..


----------



## M3ace9 (Aug 12, 2015)

WILLCCU said:


> Took it to the drag strip last night with the Golf R IC addition. Mixed bag of results so nothing concrete to reveal. Problem A) It was 96* all day. I was there at night (7:30 PM to 10:30 PM) and it was cooler, but not anything to brag about. I'm guessing 80*? Problem B) I can't launch this thing worth a crap on the OEM Conti all-season radials! I tried traction control activated; it just bogs the engine big time. I feather the clutch off the line with TC off; I can get a decent launch (sometimes) but I've had that "hanging RPM" situation kill a few passes. In other words, you do a drag style speed shift without letting off the gas and it will stay at 7000 RPM and won't come down with clutch either engaged or disengaged. So to save the clutch, you abort the pass.
> I had one good pass where I got a good launch and missed 3rd gear. AAAGH!
> My best MPH last night was 92.58 compared to a cooler night with the standard IC best of 92.42 MPH. Comparing two runs last night using the 1/8 mile MPH (before 3rd gear), I could SPECULATE I was on my way to a 95 MPH run. That would be considerably better than 92.4 MPH. But I hate the "coulda, woulda, shoulda" game so I have to leave it with a hotter night produced a slight MPH gain with the Golf R IC.
> I also have installed the HPA red mount. I'm not sure if that aided, made worse or no change on the traction. If nothing, it sure helps with the shifter.
> ...


Was this worth the effort? I live in Cali and I am considering this upgrade due to the higher temp here. Do you getter better boost throughout the day while it is hot out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## WILLCCU (Oct 26, 2015)

M3ace9 said:


> Was this worth the effort? I live in Cali and I am considering this upgrade due to the higher temp here. Do you getter better boost throughout the day while it is hot out? Thanks in advance.


Yes, I recommend it. Boost stays up there, longer. It used to be such an extreme swing between daytime performance driving versus nighttime performance driving. Now, not so much. But alway, a cooler ambient temperature will always be best. And your octane is probably only 91 just like here in Arizona. 
And speaking of that, I mixed 1/2 tank of 91 octane with 1/2 tank of 100 octane VP (actually it was 10 gallons of VP @ $7.50 per gallon). It was noticeably better but I intentionally did not go to the track with tag mixture as I wanted an IC comparison only. 
There are a few pump stations that have VP fuel in either 95 octane or 100 octane no-lead. 
The octane I was driving on was about 96.5. Use this chart:
http://www.wallaceracing.com/octane-mix-calc.php


----------



## Vee's_2008_R32 (May 20, 2008)

Hey saw this and interested. Went to look up the golf r intercooler and 350 at ecs. But they also had s3 intercooler for 380? What's the difference? S3 looks metal ends. Which is better and easier to bolt up? (Besides the hose mod)

Cc has full hpa k04 set up. But running stock intercooler and watermeth. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## M3ace9 (Aug 12, 2015)

Vee's_2008_R32 said:


> Hey saw this and interested. Went to look up the golf r intercooler and 350 at ecs. But they also had s3 intercooler for 380? What's the difference? S3 looks metal ends. Which is better and easier to bolt up? (Besides the hose mod)
> 
> Cc has full hpa k04 set up. But running stock intercooler and watermeth.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


From the research I have done some people suggest the S3 intercooler is better because it has the metal ends. I found Data posted that suggests the Golf R intercooler provides better numbers and a tech told me to stay with the golf R intercooler. So thats what I picked up. Both are direct fit though with a small modification to the IC hoses. I will be installing my IC on my B7 tomorrow.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah it's debatable

The S3 version has the cast ends which will hold up very well, but the Golf R version supposedly flows better.
Either or is just a SLIGHT upgrade over the stock one


If K04, I'd be looking at a bigger intercooler than either of those though. APR, Unitronic, etc.


----------

